# Mangrove Jack's Strawberry & Pear Cider stuck at 1.020



## Jono6466 (22/9/16)

Hi All, 

First time brewer here so not up to speed on all the 'lingo', but i purchased a microbrewery from our local home brew store, along with a pouch of mangrove jack's strawberry and pear cider kit. Followed the instructions on the packet and left it for 7 days at 20-24 degrees celsius as instructed. 

The airlock 'u' showed a change in pressure, but never saw any 'bubbles' as it said i would, but i put this down to a minor pressure leak somewhere, anyhow, left it for 7 days as instructed and checked the Specific gravity which shows 1.020. unfortunately the instructions never told me to check the original gravity (which i have since learnt is fairly vital). The packet suggests a final SG of 1.007, which clearly we are no where near.

After some research it seems that 1.020 is fairly common place to stall, but everything I've found relates to beer, not cider. the research suggested leaving for a couple more days, check the SG to see if it drops. Ive checked the SG three times over the last 5 days, all of which are remaining at 1.020. 

based off what i have read, if the SG isnt dropping, it would suggest that fermentation is complete???? but the instructions say the SG should be 1.007? do i have to get it down to this? if so how? do i warm it up? disturb the yeast at the bottom? add more yeast? or do i proceed to bottling and adding carbonation sugar drops?

i guess I'm just lost in a world i don't understand hahaha - nothing like the first brew and not having any idea i suppose???

any help what so ever would be very VERY much appreciated!

Cheers
Jonathan


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/9/16)

Kit instructions are strange sometimes. if you keep brewing and learning you can look back at kit instructions and frown. :huh:
7 days is short for Cider. Its more like a month ferment for Cider. But keep checking the gravity after a few days. If it really has stalled then it needs more yeast. What was the yeast? If its one little 5g white satchel in the kit then its no surprize if its failed. Get a good choice from the fridge at your home brew store.
I don't know whats in the ingredients but Cider should typically fall below 1.007.
Don't bottle until its fully finished or you could get bottle bombs. Re, after a month ferment for Cider. Beer is different it can be finished in a week sometimes.


----------



## Bridgey23 (22/9/16)

The Mangrove Jacks cider pouches are usually done in seven days I've done plenty of them. The Mrs loves em. I just kegged the strawberry and pear one yesterday. I've never had a stuck one though. 
They use the Mangrove Jacks cider yeast so it's good quality. 
I'd give the yeast a rouse by swirling your fermenter around a bit. If the gravity is still the same after a couple of days chuck some more yeast at it.


----------



## JFergz (23/9/16)

Bout to crack the top of one of these tonight I think from memory gravity stabilised somewhere just under 1.010 had it in the fermenter for around 2 weeks at 20c and a month in the bottle curious to see how it tastes although I'm not big on sweet ciders it was for the Mrs. As Bridgey said give it a smooth swirl around, not a slosh around and see if it kicks it back into gear, hope it works out!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (23/9/16)

JFergz said:


> Bout to crack the top of one of these tonight I think from memory gravity stabilised somewhere just under 1.010 had it in the fermenter for around 2 weeks at 20c and a month in the bottle curious to see how it tastes although I'm not big on sweet ciders it was for the Mrs. As Bridgey said give it a smooth swirl around, not a slosh around and see if it kicks it back into gear, hope it works out!


How's it taste JFergz? I have this same cider aging in the cupboard. Not much of a cider drinker but will be handy when the GF is visiting. From memory my fermenter tastes were positive but thought it was sweet. I think I was worried about bottle bombs but apparently it's the additive you add after fermentation is done.


----------



## Jono6466 (23/9/16)

thanks for the replies guys!
the yeast was the little white sachet that came with the pouch
will give it a swirl around now and get the yeast stirred up a bit, but will try not to slosh it either....here goes. 
will let you know in a couple of days!
cheers
JT


----------



## JFergz (23/9/16)

Yeah was quite nice for for what it was, I reckon another few weeks and it the taste would even out though as I said not my main pallet but the Mrs reckons it was spot on! I used 2 carb drops in each 750 PET bottles and I think for the style next time I will bulk prime and slightly increase the carb levels for the style. I have a built polystyrene bottle chamber/multiple fermenting vessels with ply board casing so just keep in mind about bottle bombs it may or may not but better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Bridgey23 (23/9/16)

Jono6466 said:


> thanks for the replies guys!
> the yeast was the little white sachet that came with the pouch
> will give it a swirl around now and get the yeast stirred up a bit, but will try not to slosh it either....here goes.
> will let you know in a couple of days!
> ...


Are you sure the yeast was the little white pack?
The little white packs in the kits I've used are the sweetener. The yeast is in a Mangrove Jacks Cider Yeast sachet sort of green in colour. Then there is also a clear sachet with the flavour in it put in the fermenter after fermentation 24hrs before bottling.


----------



## Bridgey23 (23/9/16)

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQP1RzPvjSxnpfIPE_RYCb7AiDZ6i_9B8PRdniDio4PyoxiMipbGw


----------



## Jono6466 (24/9/16)

Bridgey23 said:


> Are you sure the yeast was the little white pack?
> The little white packs in the kits I've used are the sweetener. The yeast is in a Mangrove Jacks Cider Yeast sachet sort of green in colour. Then there is also a clear sachet with the flavour in it put in the fermenter after fermentation 24hrs before bottling.


ah that reminds me! the little white packet was the sweeter, the yeast came in a small silver packets that was vacuum sealed.

AS it turns out we had our first air bubbles through the airlock after swirling around and warming up to 24degrees! keeping an eye on it today to see if it continues! I'm sure there'll be more questions as we go though!


----------



## Jono6466 (30/9/16)

okay folks, well we are now 7 days since swirling up the yeast and warming a bit more, and we seemed to have still remained at SG 1.020.
We had bubbles for the first couple of days (3-4days) and then nothing, but i did notice the temperature had dropped to 20degrees celsius. So i but it in a warm sink of water an reheated to 24-26degrees and re-swirled the yeast etc, but this hasn't resulted in any more bubbles from airfilter. 

Ive been doing regular SG measurements throughout and they've all been 1.020. 

is it safe to proceed to bottling? do i add more yeast? 

any help appreciated!


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (30/9/16)

Should finish around 1007 so you would have bottle bombs at 1020. Taste it and if it is OK get another packet of yeast for it - Mangrove Jack's make a very specific Cider yeast - its in a green packet but not all brew shops stock - maybe have a ring around and check. I know the brew shop at Cleveland stocks it.


----------



## wereprawn (30/9/16)

Have you calibrated your hydrometer?


----------



## Jono6466 (1/10/16)

wereprawn said:


> Have you calibrated your hydrometer?


yer i think i did, i got a reading of 1.000 from normal tap water? is this what you mean?


----------



## Jono6466 (1/10/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Should finish around 1007 so you would have bottle bombs at 1020. Taste it and if it is OK get another packet of yeast for it - Mangrove Jack's make a very specific Cider yeast - its in a green packet but not all brew shops stock - maybe have a ring around and check. I know the brew shop at Cleveland stocks it.


okey dokey will go a hunting for more yeast!


----------



## wereprawn (1/10/16)

Jono6466 said:


> yer i think i did, i got a reading of 1.000 from normal tap water? is this what you mean?


Yep. You're onto it. Have a look at the base of the hydrometers "handle " (if you haven't already ) and it will have a temperature reading to calibrate at. Every one I've ever owned says 20c, but apparently some are different . Sounds like that's not your problem though .

Edit- Spelling .


----------



## JFergz (8/10/16)

Hey mate did you end up working this out?


----------



## Jono6466 (26/10/16)

HI all, 

sorry to have kept you all in suspense! Had a hard time getting the yeast (bought off eBay and didn't arrive the first time!) but it finally arrived today! I'm assuming that i just sprinkle it on the top of the brew (which is still at 1.020) ? nothing special?


----------

